# HTTP-Uploader



## weirer (27. Sep 2007)

Hallo!
Ich möchte für meinen Server einen Java-HTTPUploader machen und der soll folgendes können:
einstellungen: Secure / Non-Secure (HTTPS / HTTP)

ui bzw applet:
Verzeichnisupload, dateiupload, uploadfortschritt (prozentbalken und x kb/s noch ca x minuten), in der übersicht soll man einzelne dateien downloaden können, ...

hat wer da nen tut dafür oder ne idee wie man das machen kann ober ob da was davon gar nicht geht?

Lg und danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## Wildcard (27. Sep 2007)

Das Applet ist eher der trivial. Allerdings musst du dir gedanken machen wie du mit dem Server kommunizieren willst, sprich, wer nimmt die Daten in Empfang?


----------



## weirer (28. Sep 2007)

Hi!
Die daten soll eine php-datei in empfang nehmen!
Lg.


----------



## weirer (1. Okt 2007)

weiß jemand wie man soetwas angeben könnte?
Lg.


----------



## weirer (22. Okt 2007)

wie kann ich die datein an eine php-datein schicken mittels eines POST funktion!
Lg. und danke für eure hilfe


----------



## wayne (22. Okt 2007)

in diesem thread hab ich entsprechenden code bereits gepostet.

viel erfolg

wayne


----------



## weirer (22. Okt 2007)

nur mein probelm ist, dass das nciht nur textdatein sind sondern auch exe zb!
also immer ganz verschiedene!
Lg.


----------



## wayne (22. Okt 2007)

an sich ist es egal, welchen typs die dateien sind. ich verwende diese methoden beispielsweise um jar-archive und exe-dateien zu versenden. wichtig ist einzig und alleine, daß entweder beides, java und php, zeichenformatstechnisch aufeinander abgestimmt sind, oder, daß du die übertragung in einer codierung laufen lässt, die beide versehen. ein beispiel wäre, daß du die zu lesende datei zeichenweise in hexadezimal-schreibweise überträgst, also z.b. das zeichen 'a' mit dem ascii-wert 97 als '61' überträgst. php müsste bei diesem beispiel dann die empfangenen daten durchlaufen, immer zwei zeichen zusammennehmen, diese zwei zeichen dann als hexadezimalwert interpretieren, zu einem ascii-zeichen übersetzen und in die datei schreiben. der übertragungsaufwand ist hierbei selbstverständlich  doppelt so hoch, wie bei der herkömmlichen übertragung. dafür aber bist du unabhängig von der jeweiligen zeichencodierung. selbstverständlich kannst du dir auch eine andere art der übertragung einfallen lassen. wenn du beide zeichencodierungen aufeinander abstimmst, so entspricht der übertragungsaufwand der dateigröße selbst. vielleicht kannst du ja auch ggf. die zu übertragende datei vorher mit java im speicher zippen und php die dekompression vor dem schreiben auf platte machen lassen.

viel erfolg

wayne


----------



## weirer (29. Okt 2007)

also irgendwie will das bei mir nicht ganz funken!
hat da evtl noch wer anders ne lösung parat???
Lg.


----------



## weirer (13. Nov 2007)

Hallo!
Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, mein ganzes Netbeans Projekt zu kommentieren und dokumentieren.
Da ich ncoh immer nciht weiter gekommen bin mit meinem projekt, bitte ich euch, das mal anzuschaun, an all jenige die das können!
Ich Hoffe, dass ihr euch in meinem Projekt zurecht findet!
Lg. Samuel


DL-Link: http://www.exclusive-host.de/java/Allbytes.zip


----------

